# Packaging t-shirts in tins at events? Too much?



## lisalisa (Jun 29, 2007)

I have looked at just about every thread on packaging here and still have questions 

I am selling shirts for toddlers and infants. I do an occasional shirt for an adult, but mostly for the previous two audiences. 

My packaging is simple, just a bag that matches the color of my logo, but I *want* something to package my shirts in. I think they look very sloppy when put onto a table for display. 

I have been searching everywhere for packaging, and found something i feel in love with - tins. Just regular rectangle tins. Not very expensive, and looked nice and fits my feel for my company. Then I talked to a few moms about this and they said that if something came in a package like that, they would feel like they were spending money on the packaging rather than the product, which made me rethink my entire packaging strategy.

would you think this? 

I am really in search of something with a clear top so that my products can show well when on a table for viewing. Any thoughts on how to achieve this and/or which product(s) to look at for packaging?


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Packaging*

Hmmm-mm, personally, I'm not into "packaging", just the shirt itself. I do everything to keep cost down and pass that savings onto customers. I just place my t-shirt into a MAGENTA Plastic bag (the color of this font) and then into a mailer polybag. I get my supplies reasonably from ULINE. I make sure I attach a t-shirt business card to every shirt with small gold safety pin, on the back are the washing instructions. 

Perhaps tins, X-mas stockings etc...would be great if you offered a "gift packaging" deal and charged EXTRA to have this done this way. 

My feeling is, it's T-SHIRT....not a bridal gown. 

I've had customers email me as many as 10-12 times to specifications and questions regarding fabric etc...finally, I realize, I don't want to sell to them...once they receive the product they will be the type to return it or complain. I am tempted to email them and say something like, "You know, this is a $12 t-shirt....not an $800 bridal gown"....buy it or go elsewhere. So, far, I have bitten my tongue.    (the day is coming though...hahahaha)

Gail, nurse in Ohio with a sense of humor


----------



## lisalisa (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Packaging*

LOL - i hear ya!!

The only reason why i am getting into this is that I am launching two lines the beginning of the year, and i am wanting to move into local boutiques - I am doing some boutique shows (local to my area) and I just need more of an upscale look than a placed shirt on a table and having it look like '**** on shirts' as my FIL calls it (and they have been in the business for over 25 years )


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Packaging*

LOL...Ok, then go for it!! Out do them 200%. If you are selling primarily to women, then packaging IS important. It's all about HOW IT LOOKS!  

Spruce it up girl. Hmmm-mmm perhaps 14K gold or sterling silver tins...he hee. (joking)....offer free cookies to sample....little lotions and beaded bracelets. Have a tea party/cookie stand near by....LOL

I'd show them up big time. 

Seriously, keep the cost down...find something unique but cheap. Uline has some great package ideas...check it out. 

Good luck to you. Email me a shirt sample...design, would love to see them!! 

[email protected]

Thanks! Gail


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Packaging*



lisalisa said:


> would you think this?


Yes. I'm not in your target market, but I dislike some packaging for this reason. Presentation is important, but I think for something like a t-shirt (even a high priced t-shirt) there's no point in going overboard.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Then I talked to a few moms about this and they said that if something came in a package like that, they would feel like they were spending money on the packaging rather than the product, which made me rethink my entire packaging strategy.
> 
> would you think this?


When your target market takes time to give you feedback, my advice is to listen VERY closely.

They are the ones that you want to open their wallets (or purses), so if they are telling you that something you're doing is causing them to rethink the purchase, then you need to rethink what you're doing.


----------



## irishmom205 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Did you think of placing them in a canvas bag? They can wear the shirt & use the decorated canvas bag? Just a thought!*


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Hi, Me Again.*

*Hey, how about just SIMPLY rolling some shirts on the table...and tying them*
*with soft ribbons? Place the rolls in nice, shallow boxes...like the kind that go*
*under the beds?? Easy to transport...and easy to display...tasteful...yet simple and NOT COSTLY!! If you want to dress it up a bit more, buy a bag of crystal beads...and make a small charm on the ribbon. *

*Just a thought!!!*

*Gail, the nurse in Ohio *
*
*


----------



## irishmom205 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Great idea!*


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Thanks Terry! ::blowing on knuckles and rubbing them on chest:: HAHAHAH!*


----------



## irishmom205 (Nov 8, 2007)

*LOL.......you go girl..........you have great ideas!*


----------

